# New pics of my girl Zoe!!



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

So Zoe is away for a week of training and I'm missing her so much it's crazy. I can't believe how much she has become a fixture in our home over the past 3 months. I feel incomplete without her here.
I visited her Saturday and took a few pics!!











Hopefully the pictures work! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

They grow up so fast. She looks great. Where is she training? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

love the last one


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

Curtis said:


> They grow up so fast. She looks great. Where is she training?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


She is at K9 Perceptions in OP. I will still be doing classes with her because I obviously need lots of work as well. I needed to have someone else introduce her to more people and dogs. Someone who knows what they're doing. I failed to socialize her well as a younger puppy and now because of my own issues I have a really hard time calming my nerves when I take her places and she barks and jumps and goes nuts. Something I clearly need tons of help with. I just didn't want to make her wait for me. She should get this opportunity while she is still a puppy. 

Or at least that's what I tell myself to feel better. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

mego said:


> love the last one


 
Thanks me too! I couldn't pick between that one and this one....I love her sweet face!!


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

I cropped AND resized all these pics before posting them. I saved the edit to replace the original so I have no clue why they are no longer cropped and so huge :/


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

She is beautiful! She looks so much like my puppy!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I love the last photo, pretty girl!


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

Athena'sMom said:


> She is beautiful! She looks so much like my puppy!


She really does! I love that pic of your pup and the kiddos! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

That's a really cute pup.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

ZoeD1217 said:


> She is at K9 Perceptions in OP. I will still be doing classes with her because I obviously need lots of work as well. I needed to have someone else introduce her to more people and dogs. Someone who knows what they're doing. I failed to socialize her well as a younger puppy and now because of my own issues I have a really hard time calming my nerves when I take her places and she barks and jumps and goes nuts. Something I clearly need tons of help with. I just didn't want to make her wait for me. She should get this opportunity while she is still a puppy.
> 
> Or at least that's what I tell myself to feel better.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Glad you found something for her. Your nerves will calm over time. Good luck with the training. Empire and I are still fumbling our way through it. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Awe bless her. She looks so active and fit! C:

<3


----------



## jrennie15 (May 14, 2014)

What a gorgeous girl!


----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

Nice pictures

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

Some new pics of Zoe!! I apologize for the low quality. I see so many gorgeous photos on here but mine are all fuzzy cell pics. 

The girls watching Bark Week



My photobucket doesn't want to cooperate now so I will start with this one and attempt to post a few more in a bit.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

She is a pretty lil puppy! I love that age...looks like she's growing into her adult features but still has a puppyishness about her! Right?!? 

I didn't read much but how old is she? 

My favorite is that sandy faced picture. Naughty naughty but still so innocent.<3


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

She loves giving morning kisses and snuggles

And she also went into heat right at 8 months old

http://s1284.photobucket.com/user/randomgirl182/media/20140812_094236_zpsjazt8gws.jpg.html


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

Zeeva said:


> She is a pretty lil puppy! I love that age...looks like she's growing into her adult features but still has a puppyishness about her! Right?!?
> 
> I didn't read much but how old is she?
> 
> My favorite is that sandy faced picture. Naughty naughty but still so innocent.<3


 
She is 8 months! And thank you!


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

What a sweet girl Zoe is


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

Fantastic and thanks for sharing. What you do is for her is amazing and I wholeheartedly wanted to congratulate you.!!! Good job.!! And all the best to you guys.!!!


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks all!


----------

